# Redline: Anime at it's best



## mystery_penguin (Jan 26, 2011)

[yt]j9fhQVMzlC0[/yt]

[yt]xmbW6WXLeW4[/yt]

[yt]refkAu-STBY[/yt]

[yt]xWfwc7Uf9MU&NR=1[/yt]

Redline is a movie that's been under production for 7 years by Madhouse entertainment.
The lead director is Takeshi Koike, lead animator of Samurai Champloo and Dead Leaves.



> JP's biggest dream is to win the Redline - the galaxy's deadliest illegal road race, only held at a secret location unveiled until the last moment. He also has a love interest in someone else participating in the race.


This movie is a stunning display of magnificent art style with amazing animation. Your eyes simply will not be able to look at anything else other than the hundreds of thousands of hand-drawn pictures in motion due to the flawless fluidity this film manages to express. It's like they captured chaos and managed to use it to their advantage.

I've been excited since summer of 2010 for this movie to release.
In October it came out in Japan and a few screenings in America.
Comes to DVD and Blu Ray arround May in North America.


----------



## Ames (Jan 27, 2011)

Actual ongoing production or on-and-off production? 7 years seems like a fuck of a long time for an animated movie...

Lead animator of Samurai Champloo?  This better not disappoint.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 27, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST WHAT THE FUCK ARE THOSE DOG THINGS and everything else in this animu is butt ugly too for that matter, even if the animation itself is pretty good.

I have a hard time believing this will be a more entertaining racing anime than Speed Racer, though. It really just looks like every other anime ever to me, but with a higher animation budget.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 27, 2011)

Shiny. Post again when it's out and when it's subbed. :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 27, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Actual ongoing production or on-and-off production? 7 years seems like a fuck of a long time for an animated movie...
> 
> Lead animator of Samurai Champloo?  This better not disappoint.


 On-going


----------



## Ames (Jan 28, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> JESUS CHRIST WHAT THE FUCK ARE THOSE DOG THINGS and everything else in this animu is butt ugly too for that matter, even if the animation itself is pretty good.


 
Agreed.  Why couldn't they just stick with normal animu peoples???


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Agreed.  Why couldn't they just stick with normal animu peoples???


 Normal animu peoples is boring and over-done.
Besides, at least the main heroine (green and pink hair girl) is decent looking.


----------

